# Monitor Won't Turn Off--White Screen



## Beignet (Nov 29, 2008)

Westinghouse LCM 22w22

Originally when I turned my computer off, the monitor went black and I could then turn it off. Now when I shut down my computer, the screen goes white and I can no longer turn it off. I have to actually pull the power plug to get it to turn off. What gives?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Does the power led change when you turn off the computer or power down the monitor?


----------



## Beignet (Nov 29, 2008)

Terrister said:


> Does the power led change when you turn off the computer or power down the monitor?


What is the power led?


----------



## joedavids (Jan 15, 2010)

i have same problem


----------



## PurpleSims (Nov 20, 2008)

mine does the same thing.


----------

